# ¿Experiencias/testimonios con empresa multinivel NU SKIN



## Vytautas (16 May 2014)

Hola!

Pues resulta que a mi hermana una conocida le ha propuesto una" idea de negocio"

Le han dicho que:

-Tienen una alta tecnologia "Ageloc"

-Están en plena expansión

-Tu vida puede cambiar,tendrás independencia financiera,ingresos residuales,serás tu propio jefe y no trabajarás para nadie

-¿Eres consciente del paro que hay?

Esto solo lo digo de la manera que le han propuesto

!OJO!No estoy anunciando esto,simplemente me llama la curiosidad como la gente puede estar publicitando este tipo de cosas,con una increible seguridad en si mismas y cuando hablan de ello parece que una especie de "aurea" les invade

Soy desconocido a esto del multinivel totalmente y estoy empezando a informarme,pero la realidad esque hay gente que se dedica full-time a esto y otras de tiempo parcial,algunas lo hacen bien y se llevan su buen dinero y otras no rascan una mierda y estas suelen ser las que dicen "vaya timo".

Por lo que llevo leido dependen mucho tus habilidades sociales/comunicativas y de liderazgo y la red de amigos/conocidos/contactos que tengas.


También dos videos le han mandado:

[YOUTUBE]3zkr_ey7les[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]L3FPgMi6BPs[/YOUTUBE]



Con esto,me ha llamado la atención el tema multinivel,pero como yo no soy tonto,conviene saber como funciona este mundillo por si en el futuro decides montar alguno vendiendo un producto de calidad.


Destripemos a fondo de qué trata todo lo relacionado con el multinivel/net work marketing.


----------



## assasin (16 May 2014)

> -Tu vida puede cambiar,tendrás independencia financiera,*ingresos residuales*,serás tu propio jefe y no trabajarás para nadie



Te ponen una alcantarilla dentro de casa o como va?


----------



## Vytautas (16 May 2014)

assasin dijo:


> Te ponen una alcantarilla dentro de casa o como va?



jajajajjajajajja

con ingresos residuales se refieren a ingresos que tendrás"sin hacer nada",basicamente es un porcentaje de las ventas que realizan los que están por debajo tuyo


----------



## ruben.600rr (16 May 2014)

Si de verdad es un negocio honesto dedicarán 95% del tiempo y esfuerzo a entender y explicar el PRODUCTO y el resto del tiempo a entender y explicar las condiciones de venta, márgenes y resto de detalles.

¿Es así?

¿No?

Pues es un timo.

RR.


----------



## Vanish (16 May 2014)

Hay un hilo entero en este subforo sobre multiniveles, te recomiendo su lectura.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...dedores-timos-piramidales-a-mi-alrededor.html

Yo creo que ya se ha dicho todo. Si uno quiere vender galletas, por ejemplo, le interesa tener una red de vendedores que se dediquen a vender y a hablar de las galletas y que extienda por zonas sin concentrar a todos los vendedores en el mismo punto.

Si es una empresa que el 95% del tiempo, en lugar de hablar de galletas, habla de esquemas y de ejecutivos, y que no le importa tener a 200 comerciales todos en el mismo sitio mientras siga entrando gente, pues ya es mala señal. Si encima te piden pasta para entrar, se cierra el círculo y lo mejor es salir corriendo en dirección contraria.


----------



## Vytautas (28 May 2014)

alguien sabe algo de esta empresa?


----------



## John Galt 007 (28 May 2014)

No se si esta gente se dará cuenta de lo patético que es su modelo de negocio:

Enganchar a algún pardillo que les dará su dinero e intentara meter a otros pardillos para que hagan lo mismo. En estas cosas solo se meten paletos sin educación ni formación ni sentido común y con ganas de ser estafados y estafar.

El producto es solo una excusa para poner en marcha su timo piramidal.


----------



## xavi-tennis-and-music (30 May 2014)

A alguien muy cercano a mi también le propusieron este rollo hace 2 años, lo mismo, que si "plena expansión", "producto único", "tecnología puntera"... yo NO me metería.


----------



## Vytautas (4 Jun 2014)

alguien que sepa realmente de qué va el tema y no se base en oidas o mantras? es decir,alguien que conozca a alguna persona que esté metida de lleno en NU SKIN o similares

---------- Post added 04-jun-2014 at 20:22 ----------

este tema es algo que no hay una verdad absoluta

En primer lugar,abro este post porque estoy pensando en meterme a lo de nu skin,y la verdad esque leyendo concluyo que:

*Hay quien se mete y no gana una mierda y otros que les va bastante bien(y puede ser cualquiera,no necesariamente "los de arriba")

*Ni es una estafa ni es la panacea

aqui he encontrado un post sobre el tema,y no paran de tratarse los dos puntos anteriormente descritos,sin llegar a nada claro:

http://www.scam.com/showthread.php?t=163266


----------



## Vytautas (5 Jun 2014)

mas información,de momento no he visto absolutamente nada malo con esta empresa


El verdadero negocio de NuSkin | Marketing Multinivel (Español)

Ken Porter: La historia detrás de un gran líder del Multinivel.


----------



## ruben.600rr (5 Jun 2014)

Vytautas dijo:


> mas información,de momento no he visto absolutamente nada malo con esta empresa



Los artículos que pegas son una basura de marketing de la propia empresa. Traducciones automáticas del inglés nim mucho interés en el lenguaje.

Alguien que dice estupideces de este tipo sólo puede ser un timador:







Hay miles de artículos que tachan de NU Skin de piramidal (que es lo que es, un timo).

Las sospechas se disparan | Reporte Indigo

Las sectas del dinero, multiniveles-piramidales, no dejen mensajes aquí por favor. | Para los que necesitan evolucionar



Pero por cada artículo medio serio que explica el timo, hay diez de fanboys a sueldo:

llego el gran fraude nuskin - Taringa!

Nuskin ¿Es Un Fraude? | Multinivel

Nu Skin Fraude total: ¿Es real esta frase? ¿Nu Skin es un fraude?

Que inundan la web con el título equivocado para confundir a pardillos.

---

Vytautas deja de espamear de una vez.

RR.


----------



## La-7 (5 Jun 2014)

no te metas nunca en un negocio que no entiendas. no son palabras mias, sino de warren buffet


----------



## Vytautas (5 Jun 2014)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> Los artículos que pegas son una basura de marketing de la propia empresa. Traducciones automáticas del inglés nim mucho interés en el lenguaje.
> 
> Alguien que dice estupideces de este tipo sólo puede ser un timador:
> 
> ...



donde están esos miles de articulos?porque yo he buscado informacion sobre nu skin(intentando buscar info negativa),y precisamente esos articulos es de lo poco que he encontrado,y no veo argumentos solidos.


----------



## Cain (5 Jun 2014)

Así a bulto, si entras ¿De que vas a preocupar más, de vender o de captar "lacayos"?

Piensa que los demás pensarán como tu.


----------



## tremenk (6 Jun 2014)

reportado gilipollas y vende humos


----------



## Vytautas (7 Jun 2014)

tremenk dijo:


> reportado gilipollas y vende humos



tu también estás reportado,payaso

---------- Post added 07-jun-2014 at 22:34 ----------

documental de discovery channel sobre la ciencia detrás de ello:

Nu Skin Discovery Channel AgeLoc Subtitulos Espanol - YouTube

---------- Post added 07-jun-2014 at 22:52 ----------

prosigue mi busqueda por la red y ni una sola opinión negativa 

How Does Nu Skin Work? | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## Vytautas (30 Jun 2014)

subo....................


----------



## juan35 (30 Jun 2014)

si quieres joder a tus amigos que son con los que intentaras hacer cadena, es cosa tuya.

Yo tengo un amigo que trabaja en multiniveles. A pasado ya por 20?????? En estos momentos esta fuera imagina por que.....


----------



## Z4LMAN (30 Jun 2014)

Vytautas dijo:


> mas información,de momento no he visto absolutamente nada malo con esta empresa
> 
> 
> El verdadero negocio de NuSkin | Marketing Multinivel (Español)
> ...



Coño, metete!!!! y ya nos cuentas no de mas por el culo joder....


----------



## Vytautas (30 Jun 2014)

juan35 dijo:


> si quieres joder a tus amigos que son con los que intentaras hacer cadena, es cosa tuya.
> 
> Yo tengo un amigo que trabaja en multiniveles. A pasado ya por 20?????? En estos momentos esta fuera imagina por que.....



que se ha metido en 20 multiniveles?

cuentanos más sobre su historia xD


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (4 Jul 2014)

Un colega me intentó meter en un rollo de estos, le dije que era una estafa y ni caso, debió meter a toda la familia ya (cada nuevo miembro tiene que pagar X)

Es una estafa y me flipa que las autoridades no hagan nada (ni en EEUU ni aquí)

Luego cuando explotan estas cosas se joden los pringados que cayeron (véase Forum Filatélico y demás...)


----------



## Vytautas (15 Jul 2014)

No os extrañe que Esta empresa tenga las cuentas falseadas xd


----------



## t_chip (15 Jul 2014)

Mi experiencia con esta empresa es ver posts propagandísticos como este promovidos por sinvergüenza interesados.

Por lo demás no se de ella nada mas que me parece un timo y una puta mierda.

Hay que ser tonto para entrar ahí.

enviado desde mi pepino móvil usando patatalk


----------



## Vytautas (24 Jul 2014)

entonces esta empresa es una puta mierda insaid?


----------



## lolillo82 (6 Ago 2014)

Hola:

Mi señora, "Emprendedora" del sector belleza, recibió hace unas semanas una visita de una "comercial" de la empresa multinivel NU SKIN.

Llegó ofreciendo un aparato y unas cremas que aplicado todo junto te eliminaba las arrugas de manera instantanea. El aparato era una maquinita de emisión de corrientes pequeña. Ofrecia varios "kits" de venta, desde una maquina y un bote de crema hasta kits para salones de belleza con 2 o mas maquinas y un surtido de cremas. Además acompañaba la visita vendiendo otros productos complementarios (dieteticos, cosmeticos, etc)

Después de la prueba efectivamente se notaban los resultados de manera instantanea, este es un buen reclamo para el ama de casa de toda la vida, pero mi señora, después de muchos años en el mundillo, y de haber visto de todo sabía que no era tanta panacea, y efectivamente, a la hora de la aplicación ya volvían a aparecer las marcas y arrugas.

En los centros de belleza, hace muchos años que tienen este sistema, de hecho ya está bastante olvidado, en favor de otros tratamientos mas modernos y efectivos.

Este sistema funciona de la siguiente manera. Te aplicas una crema, de mejor o peor calidad (aqui es donde está el truco) y el aparato lo que hace es forzar artificialmente la absorción de dicha crema por la piel.

En el caso de la crema de Nu Skin, supongo que llevará en su formula algún componente que sature o rellene la piel y al aplicarlo con la maquina, llenamos la piel con esto y eliminamos la arruga, pero con el paso de los minutos, el organismo va asimilando y eliminando el producto y la piel vuelve a su estado anterior.

En el local de mi esposa trabajan con productos de bastante calidad y los efectos de los tratamientos solamente se empiezan a notar despues de varias sesiones y siempre acompañados de un estricto seguimiento en casa por parte del paciente. Desconfiad del que os diga que en una sola aplicacion se os va el problema, salvo que sea cirujano plastico y os lo elimine con bisturí.

Por supuesto nosotros rechazamos este producto a la espera de tener mas información y opiniones positivas (nunca descartamos nada al 100%) y desde entonces no han parado de contactarnos mas y mas comerciales de esta marca (supongo que han hecho una gran expansion por nuestra zona).

Saludos.


----------



## DraTrufita (7 Ago 2014)

Que huya. Sin mirar atrás.


----------



## Yalta00 (7 Ago 2014)

Cada vez que veo frases de cursillo de coaching de 40 horas, un producto que no se explica y que las frases prometen altas remuneraciones sin hacer nada, o del tipo de trabaja para ti mismo, no puedo sentir cierta lástima por los que pican...

Pero es lo que hay y mientras haya pardillos que se crean esas milongas, habrá estafodres que los busquen.

Añado, como dijo un forero, no recuerdo quien, cuando una cosa es realmente buena, no te van a buscar a tu casa para que la compres.


----------



## NCB (7 Ago 2014)

Pardillos, pardillos everywhere.


----------



## LoneWolf (8 Ago 2014)

otra pirámide de mierda más


----------

